# What happening in Queensland lately?



## Wrenn (May 12, 2019)

Now the passengers are doing the wrong thing 😱
Im praying it wasn’t Beeps Camry 🤔
Now more a reason to own a Tesla ,harder to steal😂


----------



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

In Queensland stealing a car means you care 🥰


----------



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

My guess is, it is the same person🤪 👍


----------

